

Linode has a $10 plan - thatsafeature
https://www.linode.com/pricing

======
kvmosx
Great, they announced that they'd be doing this a while back. Good to see them
finally release it. Linode have always been good for stability, they might not
be the cheapest but they have very few network issues and have damn good
network speeds.

------
general_failure
At first look, it appears better than Digital ocean.

~~~
blueskin_
It is. Unlike DO, they also have IPv6 support and don't censor.

~~~
therealmarv
What does DO censor? oO

~~~
vomitcuddle
[https://vpsexperience.wordpress.com/2014/01/05/digital-
ocean...](https://vpsexperience.wordpress.com/2014/01/05/digital-ocean-
threatened-to-shut-down-my-blog-if-i-didnt-remove-or-edit-a-blog-post/)

------
paukiatwee
I think Linode is great hosting company. However, if they don't innovate,
someone else will catch up soon, especially Linode (since 2003) already around
10 years plus.

I also wondering why they don't offer more services like AWS.

However, AWS recently increase EC2 pricing (almost 100%) for better hardware
([http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/](http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/)).

~~~
kawsper
My only major issue with Linode is their limitations of their stackscripts,
and that they don't add and setup local IPs for their servers by default.

I would also like to see them use their Nodebalancers (Linode version of a
loadbalancer) to expand across datacenters. It could be nice of them to
provide an easier solution to load-balancing between regions so if I set up my
app in each of their datacenters, and add a nodebalancer, they could help me
lead the traffic to the closest source.

As for innovation they have added LongView recently
[https://www.linode.com/longview](https://www.linode.com/longview)

------
tsangwailam
I love their admin panel. I think it is the best among different provider. But
seem lack some feature especially the options for share storage like S3.

------
therealmarv
Does somebody has user experiences about Digital Ocean and Linode? I heard
that Linode is known to be more stable and that Digital Ocean had servers
offline for some hours even without informing customers. Any insights or user
experiences here?

~~~
jsherer
I run [https://minimalreader.com/](https://minimalreader.com/) on Digital
Ocean. They do have moments of downtime every now and then, the most severe
being 12 hours of severe network issues back in October 2013. Since then, I
have rarely had issues with my Droplets in the NYC datacenters.

You can see their status page for all of the issues they've reported:
[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/) (mostly
network connectivity issues)

Feel free get in touch (email in profile) if you want to talk more about my
experience with DO and how I try to architect around their network issues.

------
hugofirth
Awesome - have been waiting on this for a while. Multi-user accounts is
another big win for Linode in my books. They provide a happy middle ground for
me between DO and AWS: more than you might need personally, but perfect for
small business needs.

------
thebostik
Mixed emotions... after the free upgrade to 2GB, I feel like I'll be losing
something. But saving $10/month is probably worth it for my low-traffic sites.
And I was running at 1GB just a few months ago anyway!

------
dsirijus
And as easy as that, we all switch. Ain't this wonderful?

------
jmta
Anybody knows whats is the IN/OUT transfer rate of DO?

~~~
RoliSoft
Seems to be 1 Gb/s. At least, I am able to reach 90~100 MB/s from my home
connection to my $20 droplet in AMS2 regardless of the time of day.

------
opendais
Well that is super convenient. :)

------
triangleman
kvakvs, FYI you have been hellbanned.

